# Have I just found the "Big Brother" of the chemical manufacturers?



## BenP

A guy over on Autopia linked me to this site - http://www.eurochem.co.uk

Having had a read of who they are and what they do, especially this page - http://www.eurochem.co.uk/who-we-are.php - I reckon these are the people who manufacture most automotive chemicals in the UK. If you read through what they offer, both in product name and description, then take a look at the following "manufacturers" and compare score sheets - makes for interesting reading IMO...

www.autosmart.co.uk
www.starbrite.co.uk
www.smarter-world.co.uk
www.autobritedirect.co.uk

They definitely make Autosmart's stuff - some of the products haven't even had their name changed, such as Preptone and Bio-Brisk. Others have merely had bits left off, such as Eurochem's Tardisolve vs. Autosmart's Tardis...

Ben


----------



## Razor

Oddly enough I was directly approached by Eurochem to sell some of their branded products. Never really followed it up due to the product lines we are already negotiating.

Mark



BenP said:


> A guy over on Autopia linked me to this site - http://www.eurochem.co.uk
> 
> Having had a read of who they are and what they do, especially this page - http://www.eurochem.co.uk/who-we-are.php - I reckon these are the people who manufacture most automotive chemicals in the UK. If you read through what they offer, both in product name and description, then take a look at the following "manufacturers" and compare score sheets - makes for interesting reading IMO...
> 
> www.autosmart.co.uk
> www.starbrite.co.uk
> www.smarter-world.co.uk
> www.autobritedirect.co.uk
> 
> They definitely make Autosmart's stuff - some of the products haven't even had their name changed, such as Preptone and Bio-Brisk. Others have merely had bits left off, such as Eurochem's Tardisolve vs. Autosmart's Tardis...
> 
> Ben


----------



## Lurch

Interesting find.


----------



## JJ_

Much like chemical guys, www.chemicalguys.com


----------



## pugoman

The Eurochem 'Liquid Gold' has the same description as Nielsen 'Liquid Gold'.

Who's gonna be first to place an order then?


----------



## AndyC

Well knock me down - I was about 2 minutes from this lot today (their plant is opposite a client's premises)


----------



## BenP

pugoman said:



> The Eurochem 'Liquid Gold' has the same description as Nielsen 'Liquid Gold'.
> 
> Who's gonna be first to place an order then?


You want to compare the Autosmart polishes page with the Eurochem one - they're all identical! I can also see similarities with the Autobrite and Smarter World products as well. You'd of though they'd at least change the description slightly. They even list them in the same order!

Am tempted to get some of Eurochem's products I must say - I'm intrigued by the PolyGlasPlexin 12% PTFE sealant. Apparently it lasts six years, but we all know what we think about those types of product! 

Ben


----------



## pugoman

Just been looking at the Eurochem site again... noticed the Wax Rinse sounds very similar to Autoglym Autogloss Rinse.


----------



## pugoman

BenP said:


> You want to compare the Autosmart polishes page with the Eurochem one - they're all identical!


I suppose there are a few similarities...


----------



## eurochem

BenP said:


> You want to compare the Autosmart polishes page with the Eurochem one - they're all identical! I can also see similarities with the Autobrite and Smarter World products as well. You'd of though they'd at least change the description slightly. They even list them in the same order!
> 
> Am tempted to get some of Eurochem's products I must say - I'm intrigued by the PolyGlasPlexin 12% PTFE sealant. Apparently it lasts six years, but we all know what we think about those types of product!
> 
> Ben


Hi Ben
Glad to know that you know all about Eurochem, however can I point out to you that we have no indication on record that you have ever purchased our Polyglasplexin resin, so you will be suprised if I ask you how you know so much about it...reference the quote line we all know what we think about those types of product! 

Also may I correct you on the chemicals we manufacture at our UK factory, we manufacture to many companies around the world under licence and some name do crop up from time to time.

Razor please indicate who you are because we never approach people to sell chemicals own branded, serious companies approach us.


----------



## Rich

Ben doesnt say he has ever brought Polyglasplexin resin does he?

He is refereing that none of us on here have much faith in these long lasting paint sealants.


----------



## eurochem

You miss the point Rich.

Dont class all products with the same negative points that you may have experienced in the past with other products.....When you try a product then you can comment either negative or positive however you may think about those type of products.


----------



## Admin

Hi Eurochem, 

Welcome to the forum..!

Im sure I speak for all the members when we say we would love to try the Polyglasplexin resin. Maybe your company would be prepared to offer us a sample of the product?

Cheers,


----------



## Lurch

Big Brother is watching us it seems......


----------



## PD1981

eurochem said:


> You miss the point Rich.
> 
> Dont class all products with the same negative points that you may have experienced in the past with other products.....When you try a product then you can comment either negative or positive however you may think about those type of products.


So give us some to try. Cos I don't think anyone is going to pay for another so called product that last 6 years. Especially when most can't even last 3 months. You could prove us wrong but then again I doubt it. Just think if you do, all the extra sales from this site and if you don't it's not like you will lose anything.

Whats the bet he doesn't reply


----------



## eurochem

You lost your bet.

Sorry we don't supply samples, with over 200 requests per week its just not viable.

We manufacture over 2 million ltrs per annum of this product so I don't think Eurochem needs to prove itself.


----------



## Brazo

I too don't like to comment on products without trying them but I would struggle to see how a layer of plastic so absolutly microscopically thin could last 6 years against salt, bird carp etc but as with all these 'wonder' products we are a skeptical bunch, maybe becasue we've seen so many wonder products fail before, however that said I would be willing to give it the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Brazo

eurochem said:


> You lost your bet.
> 
> Sorry we don't supply samples, with over 200 requests per week its just not viable.
> 
> We manufacture over 2 million ltrs per annum of this product so I don't think Eurochem needs to prove itself.


Do you have any data to back up the 6 year claim?

How much would it cost us to buy a small quantity of the product in question?


----------



## JJ_

Im very interested in some of your products for a detailing day I am holding in Scotland (a first) as far as im aware. 

I would like it if we could talk some more about some of the products available and hopefully follow that on with a purchase.


----------



## elucidate

eurochem said:


> We manufacture over 2 million ltrs per annum of this product so I don't think Eurochem needs to prove itself.


I bet Halfords sell more own brand car wash than ANY other UK car wash manufacturer when deaing with the general public. I bet Supermarket Fuel sells more litres per day than all the premium brand fuels added together. Does that mean they are good?

2 million liters, and a treatment that lasts six years, so you don't expect to sell much more for another few years then?

Can you tell me the chemicals you use in this, then we would know if it is likely to work....


----------



## Admin

This post is useless without the "data"

So please Mr Eurochem - pimp my ride....... 

Actually thats wrong I meant so please MTV - give me the data.....

No, thats wrong as well.......

You know what I mean...!


----------



## WHIZZER

Where is the data to back up the 6 year claim ? Could you supply ?

I also would be surprised that it would last this long but presuming that it comes in 1litre (retail) this should last approx 24 years . (presuming 250ml per application)
Please could you post up costs this will save me a fortune.


----------



## Lurch

eurochem said:


> I don't think Eurochem needs to prove itself.


Yet it feels the need to come on Detailing World and be, I feel, a little bit rude to the denizens?

Perhaps Mr Eurochem could tell us who he is within the organisation?


----------



## JJ_

I would be interested in some of your products. Especially the long lasting one, do I recieve a guarntee with it to give to customers as they would want proof of some sort. 

I could photocopy the guarntee and frame the master copy in the workshop, thanks in advance.


----------



## BenP

eurochem said:


> Hi Ben
> Glad to know that you know all about Eurochem, however can I point out to you that we have no indication on record that you have ever purchased our Polyglasplexin resin, so you will be surprised if I ask you how you know so much about it...reference the quote line we all know what we think about those types of product!


Whoa whoa whoa! Hang on a minute! I haven't said anything bad about your products yet and you are totally correct when you state I haven't bought any - especially the Polyglasplexin. I never said I know everything about Eurochem or the product in question - I'm just going off the information on "your" website. That's what it's there for, right?

Reference my line - "we all know what we think about those types of product! " - let's start by quoting it in its entirety shall we? Not just the bit you want to bash me on.

*"I'm intrigued by the PolyGlasPlexin 12% PTFE sealant. Apparently it lasts six years, but we all know what we think about those types of product!"*

You'll notice that I actually say I'm intrigued about this product, and indeed I am - to the point that I was actually going to put in a call to Eurochem today to discuss it further, arrange to buy some (and no doubt some of your other products as I know what my purchasing habits are like), and also discuss developing and manufacturing a new range of products for my company. I haven't bashed it yet - how can I? I haven't even tried it! I was merely saying (reference "...but we all know what we think about those types of product") that there are a lot of these "miracle" sealants that claim to last many years, but as of yet, I (and I don't think anybody else here) has found one to actually go the distance. I'd love to be proved wrong, but right at this moment in time you're telling us not to "class all products with the same negative points that you may have experienced in the past with other products", yet don't seem to be particularly forthcoming with any data to substantiate your claim that the Eurochem product is any different.


eurochem said:


> We manufacture over 2 million ltrs per annum of this product so I don't think Eurochem needs to prove itself.


Just because you manufacture 2,000,000 litres of this product a year doesn't mean you actually sell this amount and also doesn't mean it's any good. In the same respect that Goodmans probably make an equivalent number of their £29.99 crappy little stereos a year - and we all know that they're shyte. Let's not get into a situation where we're comparing willy size shall we? I also think Eurochem _do_ need to prove themselves, especially to this audience, but like I said earlier, this proof is not particularly forthcoming.

Perhaps you could also answer me this. If these paint sealants do last for the number of years stated, how come there isn't a single manufacturer out there who offers one of them as OEM fitment on their cars, or at least offers it as an option from the factory where it could be applied in a much more controlled environment? Rather, we get into a situation where dealers apply them "professionally" at a ridiculous mark up. Evidence? A BMW dealer local to me charges £299 to treat an X5, Porsche charge £450 for a 911 - yet I could go out and buy the products to do it myself for about £50.


eurochem said:


> Also may I correct you on the chemicals we manufacture at our UK factory, we manufacture to many companies around the world under licence and some name do crop up from time to time.


I'm not doubting this - but the fact that Autosmart's descriptions of "their" products is identical to the descriptions on Eurochem's website; and the fact that some products share the exact same name; and the fact that they're listed in the exact same order on both websites kind of gives it away don't you think? I really can't see that this is a coincidence and would love to know the probability of such a "coincidence" occurring. I know you can't confirm whether you do or not for client confidentiality, I'm just saying.

I'm not here to bash Eurochem in the slightest, far from it as like I said, I'll be chatting with them more in the near future. But don't expect to come onto a detailing enthusiasts site and wave the big corporate stick without backing up your claims.

I hope this post sums up the thoughts of the majority, if not all, of the members on this forum.

Ben


----------



## Admin

I have just been looking on the site and it has 5 Litre products on there, I dont need a sample I need 5 Litres please.

Then I will deal with giving the samples. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JJ_

I have just put in an order for a few products, just awating a price.


----------



## pugoman

Where's Mr Eurochem today then? This is getting very interesting.

I've been very interested in the Eurochem products after looking at their website... is it possible for Mr Eurochem to give our forum members some sort of a price list for the 5 litre products?


----------



## chris182

Lurch said:


> Yet it feels the need to come on Detailing World and be, I feel, a little bit rude to the denizens?
> 
> Perhaps Mr Eurochem could tell us who he is within the organisation?


Couldn't have put it better myself.

Mr. Eurochem comes on here asking who razor is, but doesn't tell us who he is.
MD perhaps, chief R&D scientist, press officer, salesman?

Maybe he does have proof his product lasts 6 years, if he does maybe he would like to share.

Ben, i for 1 agree.


----------



## Brazo

BTT

(Random message lengthener)


----------



## Rich

Think he's gone away?


----------



## Admin

Shame, it was nice of him to pop in...! If not briefly....


----------



## BenP

Eurochem is shut until 9th Jan so that may explain the absence.

Ben


----------



## JJ_

How did he get wind of this thread?


----------



## pugoman

JJ_ said:


> How did he get wind of this thread?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Sue J

Trust me please that Eurochem DO NOT manufacture or provide forumlations for Autosmart products NOR do we provide them with our formulations. Instead, they could be trading off our product names such as Preptone and Bio-Brisk - or it is a coincidence. I can't answer for the other companies. 

If any one has any doubt then they are always free to come and see our manufacturing and R&D facility up here near Lichfield. 

Hope this clears this one up.


----------



## Lurch

Ooo, hello!
I wondered what had happened to the Eurochem folks.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Lurch said:


> Ooo, hello!
> I wondered what had happened to the Eurochem folks.


But Sue is from Autosmart not Eurochem....


----------



## Sue J

I certainly am. I'm thinking about posting some pictures of the chemists featured on our website holding today's newspaper and standing in the factory, to try to persuade you. 

Alternatively, do please ring the head office and ask for production, the lab, qc - or even me! We really do all exist. 

Sue


----------



## WHIZZER

sue its nice to have you on Board and we look forward to your comments


----------



## Daffy

Nice to have you here Sue. Do you know anything about Eurochem? What they do? What they may manufacture or under what other names? Just curious as they seem rather sheepish. 
How did you find out about DW and this thread out of interest?


----------



## AndyC

Missed this one - been away too long!

Ben - thumbs up fella. Your response to Eurochem AKA "we don't care too much about you detailing nerds but we take time to come here and defend our miracle cure (which BTW will also provide world peace and feed the starving millions.....)" was spot on IMHO.

As with everything in life, let's see the proof - apart from 2 zillion sales. Renault sell thousands of Lagunas - and I'd rather crawl on leprosy ridden stumps than ever drive one again (no offence Mr H.....)


----------



## Daffy

> Renault sell thousands of Lagunas - and I'd rather crawl on leprosy ridden stumps than ever drive one again (no offence Mr H.....)


 Ouch, that's gonna hurt you little :devil: Andy


----------



## AndyC

True mate but mine did leave me stranded on the M3, on Christmas Eve, in the pissing rain, late to prepare a family Christmas dinner - and I swear to God it was laughing at me


----------



## Johnnyopolis

You wont offend me bubba.... only see my dust come May when the GTiiiiiiiiiii is showing you a clean exhaust tip (done by whizzer) of course


----------



## AndyC

True mate - until I chuck those 8 extra valves into the 205 of course....... 

Actually I may have to wait for the throttle bodies, cams etc before that's vaguely possible but if I can get to 200bhp then I may be able to keep pace with your expertly shined tip big boy...........

(hang on, this'll turn into a rubber pants debate again and I'm not sure I have the stomach for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurch

Johnnyopolis said:


> But Sue is from Autosmart not Eurochem....


D'oh!
Sorry Sue, I must pay more attention.


Gotta agree with AndyC, I had a Laguna as a company car for a couple of years. The worst car I have ever owned bar none.


----------



## Sue J

Hi Daffy

You're too kind. 

Sorry I don't really know a lot about them. They essentially manufacture on behalf of cleaning supplies companies that do not have their own manufacturing facility. Some of the companies buy in all of the products on their ranges from a variety of different contract suppliers. 

For Ben's benefit i'd like to add that this doesn't include Autosmart!!!


----------



## BenP

Sue J said:


> For Ben's benefit i'd like to add that this doesn't include Autosmart!!!


That's fine by me - nothing like a bit of PI work though! At least you've come along and stayed, whereas Mr Eurochem has miraculously disappeared!

Ben


----------



## Beeste

Wow! Great thread. Just goes to show how popular this site is becoming! 

Here's to Mr Eurochem :large beer: for making my day. LMAO


----------



## speed-demon

Nice thread guys.

This eurochem 6 year solution is the biggest pile cow poo ever! As if it is going to last 6 years. Dont you think dealers would be using this? Also, I am willing to put a bet on it wont last 6 years.


----------



## BenP

speed-demon said:


> Nice thread guys.
> 
> This eurochem 6 year solution is the biggest pile cow poo ever! As if it is going to last 6 years. Dont you think dealers would be using this? Also, I am willing to put a bet on it wont last 6 years.


Like I said in my original post:

_Perhaps you could also answer me this. If these paint sealants do last for the number of years stated, how come there isn't a single manufacturer out there who offers one of them as OEM fitment on their cars, or at least offers it as an option from the factory where it could be applied in a much more controlled environment? Rather, we get into a situation where dealers apply them "professionally" at a ridiculous mark up. Evidence? A BMW dealer local to me charges £299 to treat an X5, Porsche charge £450 for a 911 - yet I could go out and buy the products to do it myself for about £50._

Ben


----------



## Razor

eurochem said:


> Razor please indicate who you are because we never approach people to sell chemicals own branded, serious companies approach us.


I've just spotted this thread and noticed your reply. I will dig out the email as it was quite an interesting one. Will have to double check as it may have been some form of generic brochure you sent.

:edited to add:

:two mins later:

Oh I see you have never bothered to reply for some time, no problem - if you do I will dig up the data.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Don't know how I missed this thread... but having caught up I'm still wiping the tears from my eyes! I'm going to have to get myself down south at some point for a meet - some of you lot crack me up. And Ben, nice rant - 100% behind you on the issue.


----------



## matts

*Definately Don't make Starbrite Stuff*

Starbrite have their own manufacturing facility in Manchester. This is a company to check out. Some great products and a franchise network that is expanding all the time !! www.starbrite.co.uk


----------



## VIPER

Got to be a DW record for longest gap between posts!


----------



## -Kev-

Viper said:


> Got to be a DW record for longest gap between posts!


****ing hell! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## swordjo

Someone send this link to Dew1911 :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Star brite......... Never heard of them


----------



## Auto Detox

Was at Auto Smart HQ last night didnt see any iffy trucks round the back :lol: (i'll keep an eye out it's at the bottom of my road)


----------



## *MAGIC*

And they never did come back.


----------



## *MAGIC*

matts said:


> Starbrite have their own manufacturing facility in Manchester. This is a company to check out. Some great products and a franchise network that is expanding all the time !! www.starbrite.co.uk


This thread is just weird people coming on here with 0 posts digging up a 2 year old post just to plug another company :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Guest

think he should get a prize for oldest thread reply by a company :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Starbrite sound like a double glazing company. But they are a company to check out, according to their spokesman (presumably). And they do great products and their franchise network is expanding all the time, apparently. And three years later, they definitely don't get Eurochem to make all their products, although we don't know if they did originally.

This thread is genius :lol:


----------



## Rowan83

Dodo Factory said:


> *Starbrite sound like a double glazing company. *But they are a company to check out, according to their spokesman (presumably). And they do great products and their franchise network is expanding all the time, apparently. And three years later, they definitely don't get Eurochem to make all their products, although we don't know if they did originally.
> 
> This thread is genius :lol:


lol :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1

so do we know anyone that actually bought and used this "miracle" 6 year product, as it should be only halfway through it's life by now, I don't suppose we will hear how well it's done for another three years!!


----------



## Avanti

ianrobbo1 said:


> so do we know anyone that actually bought and used this "miracle" 6 year product, as it should be only halfway through it's life by now, I don't suppose we will hear how well it's done for another three years!!


In all fairness , similar could be said for many sealant products talked about here, after all, many have colli and fk1000 to name 2, but I don't recall any/many durability reports, I only know of the durability of products I own as I apply them and use no top ups in between . Also a product that is going to last so long should only need be supplied in a container with enough product to cover 1 car


----------



## The Doctor

Starbrite is a real company. In 7 years + selling AS products in the north west ive seen one Starbrite polish applicator bottle in a valetors cupboard!


----------



## kev999

Eurochem has been made redundent due to their products lasting sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long ,they dont need to produce anymore as all the cars in the world have their miracle 6 year protection,MY AR$E.


----------



## karl_liverpool

I have had a call from one called europachem i think it was. Asking if i would like to buy their super concentrate. They say 25 ltr will make over 250 litres of normal concentrate and 2000 ltr of ready to use. not sure how accurate that is but the price seemed decent if it is that sort of ratio.

but i already get mine direct from cartec which is all highly concentrated, and they make their own products in a massive factory in holland.


----------



## hallett

i have £8.01 left in my paypal, who fancys buying some miracle 6 year product and split it?

Daniel


----------



## Blazebro

hallett said:


> i have £8.01 left in my paypal, who fancys buying some miracle 6 year product and split it?
> 
> Daniel


Your selling yourself a bit short, it says on their website "for up to 10 years". Longer than paint itself :doublesho


----------



## -Kev-

matts said:


> Just joined Detailing world and typed in starbrite to see what came up.. Just think people should check out lesser known brands instead of always going to the big boys. You never know you might like it


:lol:


----------



## talisman

oh blimey.....here we go again...


----------



## nicp2007

this thread is awsome :lol:



The Doctor said:


> Starbrite is a real company. In 7 years + selling AS products in the north west ive seen one Starbrite polish applicator bottle in a valetors cupboard!


who are you mate, i buy AS products in preston in the north west??


----------



## -Kev-

he's back! :lol:


----------



## Guest

However he has a point.

Just look at Karl-Liverpool and what he has found :thumb:

He seems really happy with his choice of chemicals.


----------



## SteveOC

About time we resurrected this for another laugh...............

Coincidentally, I thought i posted before but there is a guy at Starbrite who is also a MattS and he has something to do with Franchises for Starbrite products.

From the WhichFranchise website :

Contact Details
Matt Simmonds
XL House
Rutherford Way
Crawley
West Sussex
RH10 2PB

Tel:01293 434250
Fax:01293 434252
Web: www.starbrite.co.uk

Steve O.


----------



## Dream Machines

BenP said:


> You want to compare the Autosmart polishes page with the Eurochem one - they're all identical! I can also see similarities with the Autobrite and Smarter World products as well. You'd of though they'd at least change the description slightly. They even list them in the same order!
> 
> Am tempted to get some of Eurochem's products I must say - I'm intrigued by the PolyGlasPlexin 12% PTFE sealant. Apparently it lasts six years, but we all know what we think about those types of product!
> 
> Ben


Eurochem make the Toughseal paint protection products
They better not use the Glassplexin name on their bottles, thats a registered trademark of my favourite brand of products - GLARE

I am not a fan of PTFE sealants but anything titanium and or silicate based such as GLARE and Aquartz are the real deal. dont care about 5, 6 or 10 year warranties. just the permanent results they provide


----------

